# Meet Q



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of you may have seen him here and there in the forums, but allow me to formally introduce myself, my husband and our new Hedgie, Q.

My husband and I have been married for *almost* 4 short months. We had our ceremony in Negril Jamaica and had a fantastic time. We have two boys (Cats) named Cheeto and Claude. Cheeeto is 3 years and Claude is about a year and a half. So far they seemed extremely confused with Q. Having never seen anything like him before, its understandable.

Claude: 
[attachment=2:1q8ubdzl]DSCF0055 (Small).jpg[/attachment:1q8ubdzl]

Cheeto:
[attachment=1:1q8ubdzl]DSCF0055 (1).jpg[/attachment:1q8ubdzl]

Q is our first hedgehog and it is with great excitement that we learn about them. We have had Q for only 2 weeks but so far are in love with him. He has been a happy addition to our family. Just yesterday, we made him a few hedgie bags which he seems to really love, and a little bag to carry him around Portland in. He loves to ride along, and people are so excited when we disclose that we have a hedgie in toe, begging to see him.

He had his first vet appointment yesterday. We wanted to be sure everything was okay with him. Dr. Davies said that she had never seen a healthy one. Normally people only bring their little guys in when they are sick. She was going to have a vet tech come in with leather gloves to help her with her exam, but he was so great...she didn't need them! She had NEVER seen a hedgie NOT ball up and get super pokey. It said so much about his disposition. But he is in perfect shape! Everything looks great. No mites, no bites, no parasites. :lol:

I wanted to think those of you who have helped answer our questions thus far, and it is with great excitement that we come to know all of you and experience life with a hedgie together.

Thanks!

Kacey, Eric, Cheeto, Claude, and Q.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

All of your pets are adorable


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww cute kittys!! and my goodness Q is adorable!!! his color is cool! do you know what it is? its not albino is it? cause it looks ike he has dark eyes and lil bit or color on his quills? anyways hes awesome!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

i agree Q has a gourges color! congrats on your newish hedgie by the way


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

According to the fantastic people here, he is a high white chocolate pinto. He has a fantastic personality. The only way I can get him into a ball is when hes sleeping. I had just pulled him out of his hedgie bag when I took that picture so he was still curled. Otherwise, hes never balled up. It actually made the vets job a little harder.[attachment=2:21fckcbg]hedgie6.jpg[/attachment:21fckcbg][attachment=1:21fckcbg]hedgie4.jpg[/attachment:21fckcbg]

Some of these pictures Ive posted else where before, but you can get a better idea of his markings. My husband picked him out. He started licking him seconds after he was placed into his hands. My husband was sold.[attachment=0:21fckcbg]hedgie2.jpg[/attachment:21fckcbg]


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

[attachment=0:rwjwa3qd]hedgie5.jpg[/attachment:rwjwa3qd][attachment=1:rwjwa3qd]hedgie1.jpg[/attachment:rwjwa3qd]


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Why would it make the vet's job harder?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Your cats are very cute!

I think I've said it before, but I'll say it again... Q is *so* cute! I'm coming to hedgienap him right away!


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

He wouldn't hold still so she could scrape his skin to check and see his quills. He wanted to run around. As a ball...they stay put!

Aw!! I bet Q and Inky would be great pals!


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

I adore Q's colors!!!!!!!!!!!!
Q has similar colors to my Chip....Q has a few more "chocolate" spots though.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, I didn't think of that. But if they're curled in a ball and it's a very stubborn hedgie, then he wouldn't want to unball and the vet would have to forcefully unball him (which i heard is not good), but hey, what do i know, my hedgie has yet to go to the vet because I haven't found any problems with him (his sneezing/runny nose went away after i got rid of the pine shavings =]). Anyways, like everyone else said, Q is very cute. May I ask where you came up with the name?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Q is gorgeous, he has such a handsome color! 


I have a Q of my own, but my Q is a little girl.


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

We couldnt decide if we wanted Q-tip, Q-ball, Quills, Q-ter...and my husband is an avid star trek fan...and so Q just stuck. :^) 

He is a very special boy.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Love the coloring on him! Quite a cute boy you have on your hands.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

wow your cats are beautiful and Q is adorable! 

Do you let Q just wander around? Did your cats have to learn the hard way to leave her alone? I can't wait to see how my boys react to a hedgie in the house...they've managed to not eat the birds yet so I'm hopeful :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------

